
Show HN: Self-hosted comment-system for static sites - stevekemp
https://github.com/skx/e-comments/
======
stevekemp
This is not a new project, but it has recently been updated to allow
threaded/nested comments.

The demo shows what it looks like:

[https://tweaked.io/guide/demo/](https://tweaked.io/guide/demo/)

